# Took The car To the Painter



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet! I've been looking to do the same myself but with plastidip.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been toying with adding the same le mans stripes in a matte/gloss black. I'm still not sure though since i'm going for the "rally" look.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

What did u use for the window trim 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty sweet


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> What did u use for the window trim
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



platis dip


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I'm going to borrow your idea about painting instead of vynal.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> platis dip


Did u take off the trim to do it or just painted it on the car 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I think I'm going to borrow your idea about painting instead of vynal.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


.
i actually took the vinly off so i could paint. looks so much better. i will have the word TURBO in the center of the newly painted part. painter said to wait a few weeks before putting the sticker on.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks real good, I've been wanting to plastidip the back of mine


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

did a little painting under the hood. have a few more drying...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good, paint the strut bar too.


----------



## DangerMouse (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks really clean, should go with the smoke LED tail lights, fogs for that theme.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lookin good Smorey


----------

